# Skinning out in the field



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok guys when I'm out hunting an get done hunting or in-between hunt can you skin you kill out in the field or wait an do it when you get home


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

most of the time I skin in the field mainly because I drive an Explorer and if I put a bloody animal in the back the wife would make me a gelding.......

I also like to skin when they're fresh, it's just easier.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

220swift said:


> I also like to skin when they're fresh, it's just easier.


 I agree 220 the fresher the better. If I am close to home or getting close to dark I'll wait til I get home where I can do close to a heater and light.


----------

